# Wookey: Ducati 998R Testastretta Gtechniq TSP



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Evening all 

Hopefully this is something a bit different. The Ducati 998R is quite a rare model as only 700 were ever built worldwide.

As a comparison to the rarity, there were 1500 Desmosedici RR's made and that's not a common bike by any means lol.

The 998R was the last of the iconic 916 style Ducati. It was the first Ducati to use the new Testastretta engine, with a bigger bore, a shorter stroke and higher lift cams.

Öhlins front forks and an Öhlins rear shock, Brembo brake calipers, floating discs and light weight Marchesini wheels. The 998R also has all Carbon Fibre bodywork to further reduce weight.

This 998R is about 8 years old and used, not just a garage queen.

It was suffering with quite a lot of marks and scratches especially on the tank from the zip of the leather jacket and general contact from the leathers.

First up a quick inspection in the garage to see what was what.



The usual bugs, blobs of tyre rubber and tar.



Brake dust on the spokes and the back of the discs.



No rear hugger on these so lots of tyre rubber, tar and chain lube.







And lots of dirt traps...



One knackered safety sticker, to get rid of.



A bit of gentle heat and tar remover for the glue residue.





On to the swirls and scratches...











The bike was then taken outside to be washed.

Armed with a selection of brushes, W2, Autoglym Motorcycle cleaner, Surfex, Tardis, Wolfs Brake Duster.

The wheels, tyres, calipers, forks, swingarm and frame were cleaned. All the bodywork washed with G-wash and the 2BM.













Side fairings and belly pan then removed to carefully clean the engine and inside the panels.

This also makes drying much easier plus you can get rid of all the water trapped in the cooling fins of the radiator.







Once everything was cleaned all bodywork was then clayed. The bike was then dried and the engine, suspension, forks and swing arm protected with ACF-50.

Next I removed the screen and steering damper so that the top fairing and tank could be fully machine polished. Paint readings were taken and necessary parts were taped up.

At this stage the mirrors were left on as they mount the top fairing to the front subframe which would give support when machine polishing.

Once the front fairing was corrected, the mirrors and front fairing were removed to polish under the mirrors.



All panels and carbon fibre was machine polished with various hex logic spot pads and 3M yellow pads using Gtechniq P1.

P2 on a finishing pad was used to refine. A good 80%+ of the defects were removed.

A few deeper RDS were left, but it was safer to leave these as the bike is used and will eventually be done again in the years to come.

The air ducts were then restored and protected with C4.



50/50



Done!



Wheels were then wiped down with IPA and protected with C5. No tyre dressing applied either.





C3 applied to the inside of the panels, and the bike was then put back together.











Although this was bothering me!



So out with the spanners and sorted! 



Both fork tops are now also lined up with the adjustment markings 



The bike was then thoroughly wiped down with diluted IPA.

Time for C1! All panels, carbon fibre, screen and exhaust tips were protected with C1.

And the end results!































And an arty one of the dry clutch 



Thanks for looking!

Adam 

One last touch...

Picked this up today...





...to replace this tatty reservoir cap.



much better


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow always have loved these bikes!!! Very well done


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

Sexual!!!!!


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

Done a good job there mate :thumb:

Looks gleaming now:argie:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

lovely lookin bike, nice work


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks lovely :argie:

great work....takes some guts to rip a Duke apart 

well done...

:thumb:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> looks lovely :argie:
> 
> great work....takes some guts to rip a Duke apart
> 
> ...


So quick to take to bits. Must have taken no more than 2 minutes to remove the bodywork!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Superb Adam, I know how fiddly bikes are to detail having done a mates KTM not long ago.


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Dream machine . Mate has a yellow 916 which needs doing over winter so hope I can get it looking this good.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Smashing results and a lovely bike! Always had a soft spot for these :argie:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

yummy!!! Great work mate looks a million bucks!!


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

MMMMMMMMMM..... Duck porn........ lovely fella..:thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Adam! WOW! That looks awesome, so fiddly and intricate.
I remember the first time I took a friends 998S out, no where near as quick as my K6 thou at the time but what a dream to ride. Definitely something special so can imagine what the R is like. 

Spot on mate :thumb:


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Great results mate


----------



## Bike Nutter (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow jealous of te bike mate great work!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Amazing work. Well done.

:thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

these really are the prettiest bikes ever made


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

well done


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Looking very indeed :thumb:..
Bikes can be awkward to do..


----------



## kemslea (Feb 25, 2011)

Great bike and work.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

was it this they based the cagive mito125 on.had one when i was 19ish


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

chrisc said:


> was it this they based the cagive mito125 on.had one when i was 19ish


The original 916 was what the design of the Mito was based on. The Top fairing and seat unit were very similar just smaller.

I actually had an Evo I Cagiva Mito when I was 18 lol


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice work bud, breath of fresh air seeing bikes detailied on here, done plenty of bikes on here myself and love every minute of them.
Good call with the front fork fix! Twist that leg.:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Wicked bike and a lovely turn around


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Looking SUPERB :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Orgasmic...:thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice to see something away from the norm in the Showroom and bikes can take just as long if not longer than doing something with four wheels........:thumb:

Nice attention to detail and the end results spec for themselves..........

Thanks for sharing.........


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Pant-stretching levels of sexiness :argie:

Great job on a simply stunning machine :thumb:


----------



## JLusitano (Apr 5, 2006)

Simply stuning!
The finish on the paint and Termis' is beautiful. 
Great machine, improved with this amazing work!

Congratulations! :thumb:


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks like brand new, awesome work


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Good job Adam :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job..looks amazing..


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

you gave that bike a lot of loving Adam :thumb:

cracking job on a one sexy piece of kit


----------



## FINCarbin (Mar 6, 2010)

That bike is a work of art :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning bike you've got there mate, great job.


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Great work


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

stunning bike :argie: I used to go visit some friends in Italy that had the conbtract to paint all Ducatis tanks and body panels just outside Campogaliano remember seeing these being painted back in 2001 in readyness for 2002 launch. Still love the Senna model.

thanks for posting:thumb:


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Great work Adam. Nice to see a beauty like that returned to its former glory.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

One last part, picked up today...





...to replace this tatty reservoir cap.



much better


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work on a dream bike. I'm so jealous....


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Probably thee best motorcycle design ever and enhanced even better by a fabulous detail. Looks ace. So lucky to own such a collectors item. I think leaving the tyre dressing out was a wise descision lol


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

lush mate, well jel
david


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Got to love the classic 916 shape and that one certainly is a very nice example.

The race team I spanner for ran a 748SP last year so I have a bit of a soft spot for that shape. 

Things move forward though and next year i'll be found on the 848 challenge grid with the BSB paddock. Going to be a good year with a trip to Assen and World ducati week in Misano, Italy.


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

Great turnaround mate:thumb: Soundcheck wouldn't bothered me at all


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

chunkytfg said:


> Got to love the classic 916 shape and that one certainly is a very nice example.
> 
> The race team I spanner for ran a 748SP last year so I have a bit of a soft spot for that shape.
> 
> Things move forward though and next year i'll be found on the 848 challenge grid with the BSB paddock. Going to be a good year with a trip to Assen and World ducati week in Misano, Italy.


The 848 is a very underrated bike imho. Had a bit of play with a 848 at Portimao, when I was on my K5 thou. Had a job to keep in front of him. As it turned out he raced in the 848 challenge himself lol

Assen is a good addition to the calendar. All the best for the season :thumb:


----------



## AGray (Nov 14, 2006)

really nice work, good to see a bike detail


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

thats quality


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

wookey said:


> The 848 is a very underrated bike imho. Had a bit of play with a 848 at Portimao, when I was on my K5 thou. Had a job to keep in front of him. As it turned out he raced in the 848 challenge himself lol
> 
> Assen is a good addition to the calendar. All the best for the season :thumb:


Agreed they are superb bikes it's just a pity they dont have a place they can properly race them against other bikes.

DO you remember the name of the rider?

Assen is a superb place to go, I went there with this team a few years ago for a european sound of thunder round with a pair of Suzuki SV700's one of which was mine being ridden by my team manager! He blew it up! none the less though we were up against 1098's 999R's etc all ridden by the kinds of riders who when googled you get www.wsb.com as the top hit!! We didnt come last!!!:doublesho

I'm looking forward to being flown out to Misano more personally though!!


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

I can't remember his name, but will have a look though the photos and see if he's in them as he was in the same garage as us.

The only persons name I do remember was Sylvain Barrier who was on the BMW S1000RR World Superstock, he was bloody quick. I think he had a podium finish the following weekend in the Superstock Race.

I love Assen, we went in '99 for Moto GP, brilliant atmosphere!

Misano will be something special for sure


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

Have to do both bikes now...

Good work on a beautiful bike!

Was Jeremy guarnoni there too (zx10r superstock, very fast and really a great young guy, count on him to win next year)

Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9100P avec Tapatalk


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning turnaround.


----------

